# Morph calculator for leopard geckos



## eeji

I've had a go at making a leopard gecko gene set for the Generic Genetic Wizard for everyone who struggles with leo morphs (me included!)

Its still in the test stage at the moment, but if anyone wants to download it, its at:

Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • View topic - Generic Genetic Wizard - inc. Leopard Geckos EXCLUSIVE TO IV

No combination names have been entered as yet until I know the program can handle dominant and codominant morphs properly.

If you download it, please leave your comments good or bad.


----------



## TOMBUCHANAN

I get the message:

'You do not have the required permissions to view the files attached to this post'

Do I need to become a member of the site to download?


----------



## eeji

:blush: I forgot to update permissions, i'll do that now 

**edit** Guest downloading has been enabled so theres no sign up neccessary (although it would be great if you did, and came along to say hello  )


----------



## KJ Exotics

I still get
"You do not have the required permissions to view the files attached to this post. "


----------



## kirsten

there is already a good genetics calculator out there. Advanced Genetics Wizard - i find it absolutley invaluable. it works for anything, humans, corns, leo's. you lable the genes whatever you want, tell the machine, reccesive, dom, co-dom etc. tell it if its the male or female which carries which and then hit go!!


----------



## paulh

Super, eeji! I'll have a go at it later today.

I tried to put a four allele set of mouse genes into the Generic Genetics Calculator and finally gave up in disgust. So I'll be interested in seeing yours.

I am not happy with with the Genetics Wizard for two reasons. You have to be on line to use it, and it will not handle multiple alleles.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

i'm still getting this too

You do not have the required permissions to view the files attached to this post.


----------



## eeji

paulh said:


> Super, eeji! I'll have a go at it later today.
> 
> I tried to put a four allele set of mouse genes into the Generic Genetics Calculator and finally gave up in disgust. So I'll be interested in seeing yours.
> 
> I am not happy with with the Genetics Wizard for two reasons. You have to be on line to use it, and it will not handle multiple alleles.


I'm still not happy with the way it handles dominant, but that may just be me 

I'll recheck the permission issue too


----------



## paulh

I managed to download the archive, though I had to register at the Ian's Vivarium site to do it. The last couple of days I've been revisiting all the reasons why I didn't like the Generic Genetics Calculator in the first place. 

I did solve one problem. One switch allows a choice between showing possible hets and not showing possible hets. The no possible hets position must be used. Otherwise there are multiple mistakes in handling dominant and codominant mutants.

I don't like the way dominants are handled, too. The heterozygous and homozygous types are not adequately distinguished from each other.

The royal python mutant list in the same archive has several mistakes.


----------



## eeji

i think its just going to be easier to use the one you wrote - that behaves as it should!


----------



## Captainmatt29

Is there anymore leopard gecko morph calculator software about? i see people here are calculating percentages etc.

Just wondering how this is done.


----------



## sam12345

messengermatt said:


> Is there anymore leopard gecko morph calculator software about? i see people here are calculating percentages etc.
> 
> Just wondering how this is done.


Its easy when you know how its all about breaking things down.
Halving...halving again.

For example Mack snow x Enigma het Tremper (1copy Enigma)
50% off the offspring could be mack
50% of them normal

50% of the macks could be enigma.. so 25% mack enigma
50% of the macks wont be enigma ... so 25% mack snows
50% of the normals could be enigma ... so 25% normal enigma
and 50% of them not.... so 25% Normal

Now the het tremper... as there is only one tremper gene that could be passed on 50% of the offspring will be het tremper... which 50% we dont know so its 50% poss het tremper.
If it were a Tremper enigma and 2 tremper genes were in play all the offspring would be het tremper.

Simple as that... okay its probably one of the easiest examples but its a good one for learning.
Once you get the hang of it theres no need to break down it just sort of happens naturally.


----------

